# Angeln in Hollands Diep . Köder Hotspots



## marcimark11 (5. September 2019)

Hallo und guten Tag .
Ich möchte Ende Oktober Richtung Hollands Diep angeln gehen. Ich werde drei Tage in Breda sein. Könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Stellen für das Angeln auf Zander und Barsch nennen? Welche Ködergröße und Farbe ist empfehlenswert?
Habt ihr einen Favoriten?Ich möchte auf keinen Fall als Schneider nach Hause fahren.

Danke Für eure Hilfe .

Gruß Marco


----------



## Checco (6. September 2019)

Die Brücke die das HD und HV teilt ist ganz gut, kommst auch von beiden Seiten ran. Probier einfach ein paar Gummis durch.


----------



## marcimark11 (7. September 2019)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Noch jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## CKBW (15. September 2019)

Guck dir den YouTube predator Cup an.......da siehst du alles was du wissen willst.


----------



## Waller Michel (15. September 2019)

Zu der farbe für die Gufis hab ich bei trübem Wetter dort mit Gelb , Gelb/Rot gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Bei hellerem Licht hatte ich auf Lila/Silber gut Zander gefangen! 
Größe 11 bis 14 cm 
Das ganze ziemlich aggressiv gejigt je nach Strömung und Tiefe so mit 10 Gramm Kopf mit Stringer .
Auch Salt and Pepper am normalen Shad hatte in den Abendstunden zu vielen Bissen geführt. 

LG Michael


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. September 2019)

CKBW schrieb:


> Guck dir den YouTube predator Cup an.......da siehst du alles was du wissen willst.


Der YouTube Predator Cup macht sehr viel Spaß und ist eine tolle Veranstaltung.
Aber leider ist man nicht vorsichtig mit manchen Spots umgegangen, weshalb man dort überwiegend genau die Spots sieht, die man aktuell lieber nicht mehr ansteuern sollte. Wenn man den Aussagen einiger Leute glaubt, die dort vor Ort gewesen sind, dann darf man sich auf Nummernziehen wie beim Fleischer und Konfrontationen bereit machen. Seher überlaufen alles und vor allem auch von den Leute, die sich nicht immer gerade vorbildlich benehmen.


----------



## marcimark11 (22. Oktober 2019)

Danke für eure Beiträge. 
Grüße Marco


----------

